# 2015 Versa - EVAP vent control valve location



## shortmort37 (10 mo ago)

I'm getting a P0456 CEL, with the purge valve being the likely culprit. I've seen YouTube videos that show the purge valve location under the car on the passenger side rear, and in others under the hood. Where is it located on a 2015 Versa?

Dan


----------



## shortmort37 (10 mo ago)

Heh. This article suggests it's on the *driver's side* rear.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The Purge Control Valve is _not_ the most likely culprit for a P0456. P0456 simply indicates a small leak, and if it isn't a loose gas cap then there are about a million things that can cause it. Here's a list of "confirmed fixes" from Identifix:

53 - Canister Vent Control (CVC) Valve
23 - Fuel Filler Cap
10 - Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Hose(s)/Line(s)
4 - Fuel Pump / Sending Unit Assembly
3 - Charcoal Canister
3 - Gas Cap Seal
2 - Fuel Tank
2 - Evaporative Emissions (EVAP) Canister Purge Solenoid/Valve
As you can see, the Purge Control can cause it but is very unlikely. The most likely culprit is a bad seal at the Vent Control Valve, which is located in the Evap Canister. There's a bulletin regarding that:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10177211-0001.pdf



I don't recommend "throwing parts" at evap codes in general, it's almost always a fool's errand. If you don't find anything obvious, get it smoke-tested.


----------



## shortmort37 (10 mo ago)

Wow, that's a great response, thanks. I'll check the gas cap and seal, but I'm guessing I'm going to need to have a look at the CVC valve. I take it, the canister has to be removed to service it? Do you know of any good videos or how-to articles?

Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. I can't recall if you can get the CVC out of a Versa without dropping the canister. If memory serves, you can but it's awkward. The valves are basically just held in by the tight rubber seal, but it's very tight and they're usually covered in road crud. Spraying everything down with WD40, including the electrical connectors, will usually make removal a whole lot easier. The CVC is 14935 in this parts diagram:


----------

